# J.S.Bach "air" aria suite No3



## muckferret (Sep 26, 2013)

A little music is good for the soul in particular classical music, here for you.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p21zIP9xEXQ


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 26, 2013)

I prefer air on my g-string, but thank you for the alternate air ...


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 27, 2013)

No thanks. I prefer country, bluegrass, or older rock & roll.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 27, 2013)

Me too Rky, but he's always been trying to raise our appreciation of the finer arts, hasn't worked for me.

More power to him though, someone has to keep those highbrow musicians employed.


----------



## Steve (Sep 27, 2013)

Classical music is the only way we go here in our house when it comes to listening to CD music..
Strauss wrote lovely music worth listening to if one isn't really into classical..
Ravel's Bolero is another one that is lovely music..

Not to say we don't appreciate our local girl that we often hear on the radio..
Eileen Edwards comes from near here (Schumacher which is near Timmins) and was often seen walking the streets of Massey during the fair weekend.. She is really a star.. A really nice person.. Would stop and talk to the kids but we left her alone for most of the time.. 

Who is Eileen Edwards you ask ???? Perhaps you know her as her new name.. *SHANIA TWAIN*


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 27, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Me too Rky, but he's always been trying to raise our appreciation of the finer arts, hasn't worked for me.
> 
> More power to him though, someone has to keep those highbrow musicians employed.



Hey, that's REAL music! Not that C&W stuff - it's all the same, every song  ...

Oh, mah dog ran away
And mah woman left me
And mah truck broke down
And it hurts when I pee

But ahm still American
'Til mah final days
Now I'm gonna' get mah rifle
An' go huntin' for some gays​ ​ 
Older rock-'n'-roll?

This is my love song
My own little love song
I love to sing love songs
It's what I love to do

This is my love song
My lovely little love song
And I would love to sing this
Lovely love song just for you​

Or worse ....

Yeaaaaahhhhhhh
Yeaaaaahhhhhhh
Oooohhhhh Baby, baaaaabbeeeeee
Yeaaaaahhhhhhh
Yeah, yeah, yeah, baby
Yeah! ​

At least Bach, Beethoven and the boys had the good sense to ignore the lyrics and focus on the music. layful:

​


----------



## Steve (Sep 27, 2013)

The "BIG" three..

Bach .... Beethoven.... Brahams


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm a total tart when it comes to music tastes, C&W,R&R, Jean Michael Jarre,  Vangelis, Enya, Enigma, Leonard Cohen,  even classical, rarely, but sometimes.  If the sound grabs me then I don't care about the genre.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 27, 2013)

I love all music!

When we brought my son home after his birthday, I would play my guitar softly for him and we tuned a radio in his nursery to the classical station.  One day, for fun I changed the radio to rock 'n' roll and he loved it.  My wife was furious...


----------



## Anne (Sep 27, 2013)

Well.. They say classical music helps kids concentrate better, and get better grades.  I like a bit of each, but can't handle rap very well.

love yer songwritin', Phil!!!!


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 27, 2013)

You folks must have missed my post called " A Fun Song".  Now that's classical music if there ever was any.


----------



## muckferret (Oct 31, 2013)

Ave Maria...Schubert classical guitar dum de dum.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNUJA9N14eM&feature=related


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 31, 2013)

_That was beautiful MF it's one of my favourite songs_


----------

